# Empty farm House, April 2014



## Stealthstar79 (Apr 16, 2014)

We decided to have a little drive around the Leicestershire countryside having seen a derelict property on the internet. On arriving at the location the house was being redeveloped. 
Driving home passing a farm with a long driveway we see a sign on the gate- " Warning security on premises"
Sometimes without the security warnings and boarding you wouldn't even know! 
We parked up and walked down to the farm house, walking past the security premises it was clear that security had left long ago, as had everything inside the house 
Still a lovely building , so I hope you enjoy the pics


----------



## Kezz44 (Apr 16, 2014)

Lovely looking farm house, great pics and good find again. Sad about the barn owl tho


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Apr 16, 2014)

Kezz44 said:


> Lovely looking farm house, great pics and good find again. Sad about the barn owl tho



There were 2 dead owls probably a nesting pair! 
Thanks!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Apr 16, 2014)

Very nice find and some nice photos. Shame about the owl


----------



## Chopper (Apr 16, 2014)

Nice one. Poor owls :/


----------



## mockingbird (Apr 16, 2014)

Despite the dead owls being sad, it gives the place more character, well for me anyway, think your probably right about the owls wanting to nest, nice shots of the place aswel, you certainly are on the exploring warpath recently


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 16, 2014)

What a cracking looking farm with a very interesting emblem above the date family maybe?


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Apr 16, 2014)

Thanks!
have tried to find some history for the place but can't seem to find any. I thought it could be the architect, but you could be right!


----------



## LittleOz (Apr 16, 2014)

Shame about the owls, they are so beautiful. Although stripped, the farmhouse looks lovely - just the sort of place I'd like to live.


----------



## tumble112 (Apr 16, 2014)

You not only found a shoe but a boot as well, all that was needed was a chair for the full set! A nice find.


----------



## Catmandoo (Apr 16, 2014)

Brilliant find! This looks very familiar.


----------



## MD (Apr 16, 2014)

thats nice would make a nice resto


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 16, 2014)

Its always the fireplaces that are the first to go! 
Brilliant stuff as usual, looks a really nice atmosphere in there.


----------



## The Wombat (Apr 16, 2014)

Haha, recognise this place!
Shame about the owls. They were already dead when we visited 6 months ago
good work again


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Apr 17, 2014)

The Wombat said:


> Haha, recognise this place!
> Shame about the owls. They were already dead when we visited 6 months ago
> good work again



seeing the dead owls was bad enough, but did you see some other disturbing things?!
I nearly called it lite lube farm house...


----------



## Sshhhh... (Apr 17, 2014)

Awww, poor Mr Owl  Nice building


----------



## The Wombat (Apr 21, 2014)

Stealthstar79 said:


> seeing the dead owls was bad enough, but did you see some other disturbing things?!
> I nearly called it lite lube farm house...



mmmm. No! What did I miss?


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Apr 21, 2014)

The Wombat said:


> mmmm. No! What did I miss?



oooh it was grim, used condoms coverd in pooh, lubricants and baby wipes all over the upstairs 
sorry lol


----------



## The Wombat (Apr 21, 2014)

Stealthstar79 said:


> oooh it was grim, used condoms coverd in pooh, lubricants and baby wipes all over the upstairs
> sorry lol




Glad I didn't see that, Lol
Someone has used and abused this building since we visited then!


----------



## ZeaJane (Apr 21, 2014)

The owl is kind of beautiful. I guess I wouldn't expect it to look like that six months after dying?


----------



## billygroat (Apr 22, 2014)

Gorgeous house, super pics, thanks!

Poor owl


----------

